# Catawba Friday.....almost



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I hate making reports like this. 

I was scheduled to go out of Catawba on Friday with Reel Magic. I have heard nothing but good things about him. I called him on Thursday to confirm and he told me to meet him at the state park at 7:00am. Said all I needed was my rods and Vex if I had one.

I got there early all set to put a hurting on the Eyes. 7:00am comes, then 7:30am, I was pretty sure at 7:45am the Tim wasn't coming. I asked a couple of the other guides and they said that if he were going out, he would have been there already.

So here I am At Catawba, no bait and no auger. I did go get some minnows and made the 2 mile hike out to where the pack was. I punched through a couple of old holes and tried to fish. I had one Eye on, but I lost him about a foot below the ice. I had quite a few lookers, but couldn't get them to bite. I did catch one White Bass and one White Perch. All I know is that it was along hike for a skunk.

I got home to check to see if Reel Magic had left a message. I also checked my voice mail at work, no on both counts. I held off this long before posting to see if Tim would call with an apology or an explanation, but he didn't.

It wouldn't have bothered me not to have gone out on Friday, but it does bother me that he didn't bother to call. It would have saved me a trip or I could have come better prepared. I just feel it's a poor way of doing business. Does he run his charter service in the same manner?

I just thought I'd give everyone a head's up.


Wes


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I read that he pulled the same crap on a few guys that drove 4 hours last weekend also ! Reel Magic if your out there you definitely have some explaining to do. Hopefully he has a damn good explanation, word will spread fast, and his business will go down the toilet. NOT COOL !


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya seems like guys have been doing that we had 2 guys tag along with us sat thet got canceled out by hogins wish we had the 3 weeler running it was a long walk out of crain creek to the pack we went out 1/2 way to where my dad got fish the day before and got skunked oh well next year i will be more prepared working on the quad and sled now and there will me no more walking for me my legs still hurt


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's an F'ed up way to do business. Sounds like the dude owes you an explanation.

At least you know how he runs things now.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

isn't this guy an ogf sponser??? i'd like to see a PUBLIC appology!!! some guides dont realize that we average "joes" save along time for these trips!!! it takes time and $$$ and alot of planning...i've been real lucky that only one time did a guide not be on time and gave me a deal of a lifetime!!!


----------



## walleyeksix (Jul 5, 2005)

for all of you replying about reel magic.he was not the one you set up a trip with.it was an assitant to reel magic.he would not of set up a trip with you because he was in akron monday-friday.so before you go and bash someone you should have really got the capt's name you booked with because it was a friend of reel magic


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Walleyksix,


If what you spoke is true, I apologize to Reel Magic. However, the guy I booked with portrayed himself as being associated with Reel Magic. If I had a friend that, I would certainly have a talk with him. 


Wes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> isn't this guy an ogf sponser???


No, he is not.

Steelhauler and I went out with him two years ago and all was good.

This situation is not good.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks for clearing that up Kim!!! mt appology to anyone offended!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I posted and let alot of guys know through pm that Tim was not running trips this year? Wes if it was Tim that was wrong, but I cannot imagine him just stiffing a customer. I have heard that he was goiving his buisness to another guy? 

Wave Warrior, are you for real? A public appology for a private transaction find a better cause lke save the DODO bird, Tim or no one else owes you BOO. Wes is just giving everyone a heads up and you are ready to hang em high!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys,

I'm not looking for a public apology or explanantion. I posted because I was frustrated and also wanted everyone to have all of the available information in hand when deciding to book an Erie Ice fishing trip. Lundy reminded me that we did go out with Tim a couple of years ago and that trip worked out okay. I don't know what the deal was with Friday and may never know, I just wanted to give everyone a head's up.

Wes


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you let someone use your reputation or good name, and they screw it up, I'm sorry, but the individual who allowed it to happens needs to apologize for it. Whether it was Tim or not, if he let someone use his good name, he needs to apologize and get his business in order. From what I've read in the past, ReelMagic is a great guide and he needs to get a hold of his "friend" and tell him like it is. This is too much negative feedback for Tim to take over this. 

Just my opinion, if Tim sees this and makes an apology, I think it would mean the world to a lot of members. Steelhauler, you've got every right to be ticked. I personally would be looking to stuff somebody in a hole over something like this. My fishing trips take time and planning. A trip like that would have to be planned for weeks for me just to get all the ducks in a row.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Well guys I stayed out of this as long as I could. I decided to go right to the source and give Tim a call. Tim has run very few trips this year due to things going on at home. He has turned most of the guiding over to Mike, if you want to go contact him but time is running out. Steelhauler I know it does not mean much but Tim is not happy about how things went down with you but he could not do anything about it. He said there were miscommunications between him and another guy that was supposed to take you. In short, things got screwed up and Tim was in no position to fix them.


I have nothing to gain from posting this, I don't work for nor am I related to Tim. We have just shared alot of info over the last few years and he has always been straight with me. Try not to judge a guy on 1 mistake that has taken literally 100's of guys on some great trips.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Personally I have nothing against Tim. All I wanted was a call to let me know what had happened. He could have let me know that he was handing me off to Mike. It was Tim that made the arrangements, so it should fall on Tim to make things better. Am I wrong?

Wes


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Steelhauler said:


> Personally I have nothing against Tim. All I wanted was a call to let me know what had happened. He could have let me know that he was handing me off to Mike. It was Tim that made the arrangements, so it should fall on Tim to make things better. Am I wrong?
> 
> Wes


You are 100% right. I'm not sure why a call was not made, at the least someone should have called you. From what Tim told me Mike was not the problem. It was between Tim and another fella.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Papascott said:


> I posted and let alot of guys know through pm that Tim was not running trips this year? Wes if it was Tim that was wrong, but I cannot imagine him just stiffing a customer. I have heard that he was goiving his buisness to another guy?
> 
> Wave Warrior, are you for real? A public appology for a private transaction find a better cause lke save the DODO bird, Tim or no one else owes you BOO. Wes is just giving everyone a heads up and you are ready to hang em high!


i DID NOT mean give me an appology!!!!!! PLUS I appologized myself!!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

when i read the post it was exactly what had happened to me early in the season. only it was tim that stood us up not his assistant. i herd from some one he was having problems at home if so i'm sorry too, but i never got a single call or when i e mailed him it was shut down. i too am self employed and would of called at least to explain. so i feel ya 3hr. dr no auger, and one hour looking for bait. than you rickards for all your help.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

I know Tim has been busy at home with kids/family and has not been able to run many if any trips. I know i did not have you on my list. There must have been a miscomunication between tim and his other guide friend. I know them both and know they would not intensionally let you down. not that is make it any better , just thought i would through my 2cents worth in there.


----------

